# What is the next best firestarter after a super cedar??



## Swedishchef (Sep 25, 2013)

Well I can not find a local supercedar retailer or an online vendor. Urbanhearth.com is a distributor for the province of Ontario only.

What is the next best thing for firestarting (other than kindling...I am too spoiled with a firestarter. It's like having high speed internet and then having to go back to a modem!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAaagh).

Andrew


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 25, 2013)

I like Rutland's Safe Lite fire starter squares.
http://www.efireplacestore.com/rut-50b.html?productid=rut-50b&channelid=LSCA2


----------



## firebroad (Sep 25, 2013)

+1 on the Rutlands, but if you can't find them, I have taken those waxy/sawdust firelogs meant for fireplaces, and broken or cut them up into SMALL walnut sized pieces.  They are small enough not to damage your stove, and big enough to get everything burning.
A shame about the SuperCedars, they are the best.


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 25, 2013)

I will see if I can find some of those rutland firestarters around here...or on a Canadian website. I see efireplacestore.com also ships to Canada but that never seems to be cheap these days...

Andrew


----------



## Jags (Sep 25, 2013)

Pine mountain brand can be bought by the box, as well.  Break each one into pieces.  But be warned...they ain't no Super Cedar but they do work.


----------



## Augie (Sep 25, 2013)

Well A cylinder of propane for a torch is about 15ish. Kindling from all the sticks that fall in they yard are free. I pick them up during the year, break em down, and put them in a bin to dry. I can grab a handful if I need them. Takes about 2-3 min with the torch to catch the kindling. Cylinder lasts 1-2 seasons. I need the torch for other jobs so why buy something else?


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks Jags. I was just reading up about those to see what the deal is/was. Some people are saying that they changed their formula and now are not near as good.

Andrew


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks Augie. While I completely understand your reasoning, Supercedards work much better (I find). I have used the propane cylinder in the past but you need kindling. I don't have any of that right now. And like I mentioned in my original post, I was too spoiled with them to want to go back to kindling, etc.

WHere do you live in Canada?


----------



## Jags (Sep 25, 2013)

Whatever you do - stay away from Duraflame Stix.  Them things down right suck.

I have even made my own.


----------



## Augie (Sep 25, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> WHere do you live in Canada?




Start in Windsor ON, Head North.........





I live north west of Detroit, I think it is amusing that most Americans don't get geography 

I have used an egg carton or two, either use leftover candles or pick some up at garage sales and make some wax fire starters with sawdust. They work really well. 
Currently I have a metal coffee can with about 1-2 inches of used motor oil in it. IT is packed full of small sticks/splitting scraps. The wood soaks in the Oil and makes a homemade version of Fat wood. I know I know used motor oil is toxic.


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 25, 2013)

LOL. I was just looking at those too. Argh. I emailed Supercedars to see if they have a distributor in Quebec!


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 25, 2013)

Augie said:


> Start in Windsor ON, Head North.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ahhh...a word game. Ever go shopping in Canada? You could get some fresh ketchup in Windsor 

I wouldn't put oil in my wood stove but I have lit fires (wet brush piles) with used motor oil in the past. Not exactly Pro-Kyoto but it worked :D


----------



## Augie (Sep 25, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> I wouldn't put oil in my wood stove but I have lit fires (wet brush piles) with used motor oil in the past. Not exactly Pro-Kyoto but it worked :D



It wont hurt a secondary type stove, and if you have a cat as long at it is burned up by the time you close the bypass you are set. But I hear ya. for the minimal amount that gets put in there per year, it isn't going to cost me a moments sleep.



Swedishchef said:


> Ahhh...a word game. Ever go shopping in Canada? You could get some fresh ketchup in Windsor



OR Fresh Whiskey... Canadian Whiskey


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 25, 2013)

Nice Jags! How'd you make those^^

I just don't have time right now (2 young kids...). What is the best way to make a fire starter? I suppose there are lots  of threads for that question, I will search the forum...

Andrew


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 25, 2013)

Is this stuff any good? http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...VR~0642883P/Fatwood+Starter+Log.jsp?locale=en


----------



## Jags (Sep 25, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> Nice Jags! How'd you make those^^



Saw dust (two different sizes), candle wax, a piece of PVC and a shop press.  Cut with a band saw.


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 25, 2013)

Sigh. No shop press. AH well, worth asking. They seem really nice.


----------



## Jags (Sep 25, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> Sigh. No shop press. AH well, worth asking. They seem really nice.


Quality control is tough and they didn't match the heat of a super cedar.  I think I compressed them too much.  They burned forever, though.


----------



## firebroad (Sep 25, 2013)

http://www.northlineexpress.com/fir...ire-starters/36-super-cedar-firestarters.html

Andrew, did you try Northline Express?  They have SC's and ship to Canada, but I don't know what it would cost.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 25, 2013)

Andrew, they really aren't hard to make, nor do they take a lot of time to do so.
I use sawdust, wax, and egg cartons. TP rolls would work as well. 
I haven't exactly timed it, but would venture a guess at between 5-10 minutes to make a tray of 30. I do something else while the water is boiling in the double boiler, rather than stand there watching it.

Supercedars are da bomb though.


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 25, 2013)

Jags: start making your logs! haha.

Firebroad: I did not check NE. I will look at their site and find out about shipping. I remember when international postage rates were cheap; it was to help propel international shipping. I can get a car here from Japan for $1500 but it costs $40  to get some firestarters from the US....

papadave: the more  I think about it the more I could try..just use parafine wax? how much sawdust? PM me please!!

Thanks

Andrew


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't want to use BONGO international shipping e-commerce!


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 25, 2013)

Andrew, just fill up the egg carton with sawdust, then pour wax in. I overfill, then once the wax cools, shake off the excess sawdust.
You'll figure it out.
Use a double boiler though. We found an old one at a garage sale. My wife found a milk crate full of the 1 pound boxes of "Gulfwax" also....15 of 'em.
I'm set for a couple minutes now.


----------



## pen (Sep 25, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> Use a double boiler though.



Yep, or a soup can w/ the wax in it, set down down into a small amount of simmering water


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 25, 2013)

Pen, that sounds like it would actually work better than the 2x boiler.
I'll try to remember to save the next soup can and give it a shot.


----------



## UMainah (Sep 25, 2013)

I've seen people dip pinecones in wax and use those as homemade fire starters also.


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 25, 2013)

That may not be a bad idea either.

I think I may have found a local vendor that can order the Rutland's for me.

Small world UMainah: I grew up in (Fredericton) and some friends of mine are going to Bangor this weekend.


----------



## midwestcoast (Sep 25, 2013)

Chef, I've bought Lightning Nuggets from Amazon & they work very well. Amazon.ca has them in 50 count boxes.
You can't split them like Super Cedars. 
http://www.amazon.ca/Lightning-Nugg...s+Super+Economy+Box+of+Fire-Starting+Nuggets,


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 25, 2013)

Woa, this is a new product. You said it works well? How long does that flame flicker?

Andrew


----------



## begreen (Sep 25, 2013)

Made in USA but only sold in CA?


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 26, 2013)

they are sold everywhere in the US. amazon.com sells them. Midwest simply posted a Canadian link for me...

These things are well rated.

Andrew


----------



## midwestcoast (Sep 26, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> Woa, this is a new product. You said it works well? How long does that flame flicker?
> 
> Andrew


Not sure how new they are. I generally used 1 per light-up with dry wood & without kindling. Sometimes used 2.


----------



## Treacherous (Sep 26, 2013)

One came with my Lopi.  It was alright but no SC.   It only lasted about 5 minutes.   They are made in Davenport,WA according to their website.


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 27, 2013)

Agh. I still may just bite the bullet and pay for extra shipping for some SC. I will try a few phone calls to 2 places they found for me to try first..


----------



## Treacherous (Sep 27, 2013)

I may be wrong on size but IIRC they were only about 1/4-1/3 of the size of a SC and I don't think they would be as easy to cut further like you can with a SC.   It was 3 years ago and I only had one so my memory may be off on it.


----------



## WES999 (Sep 28, 2013)

I have been getting these Starterlogg from Wall mart for $10/box.
I cut them into small cubes, one box lasts a long time.
Not as easy to light as a SS works OK if you use a propane torch.


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 28, 2013)

I bought a box of firestarters from my local hardware store. I lit one yesterday in my firepit and was kind of impressed: it burned for about 10 minutes and the flame was 6-8 inches high.
http://www.bmr.co/en/combustible/027351-firestarter-bmr.html
It was only $6 for a box of 35 or so. I find that reasonable; at least I don't need to pay for shipping.

A local hardware store can get a box of 24 Rutland's for $13 No thanks.

Andrew


----------



## Seanm (Sep 28, 2013)

I use fat wood, two sticks per fire with a box and a half lasting me the season. I was running low so I picked up a box at Canadian Tire yesterday for around $15.00. I think they work great.


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 28, 2013)

I see that they sell fatwood. you said a box and a half lasts the season? Do you light your stove daily?

Andrew


----------



## jackatc1 (Sep 28, 2013)

Being a cheap Scotsman, I use Yellow Birchbark, it's free and burns with intense heat.
I find it after the wood inside rots away, just pick it up an shake it out.
One 6" diameter tree will last me a year or two.


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 28, 2013)

Ha ha. I like that. However, there's none on my property


----------



## Mr A (Sep 28, 2013)

Jags said:


> Quality control is tough and they didn't match the heat of a super cedar.  I think I compressed them too much.  They burned forever, though.


I make some like that. trying to get the wax/sawdust ratio down pat. Latest attempt was to try to get them soft and crumbly, they usually come out too dense. Ended up with just wax covered oak noodles, they didn't hold together at all. I may have stumbled onto something, they light like newspaper but burn hotter and longer. A small handful is all it takes.Just drop some on a hot coal and your reload is flaming in seconds.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Sep 28, 2013)

Fatwood, I re-split them when I get them, put a few pieces in a sheet of newspaper, 1 match and its off to the races....


----------



## Lakeside (Sep 28, 2013)

I am old school, birch bark is what I use.


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 28, 2013)

I too like birch bark but I don't have any in my yard and barely any cut. It's mostly maple....


----------



## Woody Stover (Sep 28, 2013)

Meeco SureStart Firelighting Squares are my favorite so far, but I generally just use Pine kindling split small. Damn near starts with a match.
http://compare.ebay.com/like/26932776996?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------



## Seanm (Sep 29, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> I see that they sell fatwood. you said a box and a half lasts the season? Do you light your stove daily?
> 
> Andrew


 Hey Andrew,
The stove runs daily but I don't use fat wood everyday unless its the shoulder season. During the cold season that lasts us mid November through mid to late March we don't use them much cause we have coals in the morning that we throw a bit of smallish pine splits on and we are off and running for the day. During the cold months we will only use them maybe 2 or 3 times a week if we leave the house for the entire day which isn't to often. I feel that our shoulder season is long on either end needing lots of cold starts. If I had to guess I would say that we would use two a day during October unless we get an arctic front. We have had cold start fires every day now for around 10 days give or take a bit. I haven't used paper since I was introduced to them. Buy a box and see for yourself and see. If you do let me know, Id like to hear what you think of them. Happy burning!


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 29, 2013)

Seanm said:


> Hey Andrew,
> The stove runs daily but I don't use fat wood everyday unless its the shoulder season. During the cold season that lasts us mid November through mid to late March we don't use them much cause we have coals in the morning that we throw a bit of smallish pine splits on and we are off and running for the day. During the cold months we will only use them maybe 2 or 3 times a week if we leave the house for the entire day which isn't to often. I feel that our shoulder season is long on either end needing lots of cold starts. If I had to guess I would say that we would use two a day during October unless we get an arctic front. We have had cold start fires every day now for around 10 days give or take a bit. I haven't used paper since I was introduced to them. Buy a box and see for yourself and see. If you do let me know, Id like to hear what you think of them. Happy burning!


 
I will get a box this week and let you know for sure! Thanks for the tip. I will burn through that box I have already purchased first though...

Andrew


----------



## Woody Stover (Sep 29, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> I will get a box this week and let you know for sure! Thanks for the tip. I will burn through that box I have already purchased first though...
> 
> Andrew


You can split the bigger Fatwoods down with a hatchet and really make a box last a long time. You don't need but a couple of small sticks to get a fire started if you have some other dry kindling....


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 29, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> Well I can not find a local supercedar retailer or an online vendor. Urbanhearth.com is a distributor for the province of Ontario only.
> 
> What is the next best thing for firestarting (other than kindling...I am too spoiled with a firestarter. It's like having high speed internet and then having to go back to a modem!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAaagh).
> 
> Andrew




In no particular order here are some that I use

1) Regular cedar.  

2) Used motor oil. 

3) Regular cedar + used motor oil

4) Bacon grease

5) Bacon grease + cedar


----------



## jackatc1 (Sep 29, 2013)

If useing Red Cedar, all you need is a match.


----------



## Soundchasm (Sep 29, 2013)

I got used to Western red hot firestarters.  Sawdust and wax.  Meijer's carried them for years.  Roughly, they were about 1"x4"x7" and came maybe four to a package.  Would split them into eight sections by hand, but began putting them in a vise with the desired finished size in between the jaws, scoring the block with a box-knife right above the jaws, and then cleanly snapping off the top.  Open jaws, snap the piece in two, and put in a container.  Then put the remainder down in a the jaws a bit, score, snap, looses, snap, etc.

Then I quit seeing them in stores, checked the net, and I think Western has changed the shape from a flat plank to something far less useful to me...


----------



## Wingman (Sep 29, 2013)

For those that DIY...  I use a silicone muffin pan.  Pour the sawdust/wax mix in, let it harden and pop it right out, pre-sized.  When burning on their own, I think they burned for a half hour +.


----------



## McKeznak (Sep 29, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> Urbanhearth.com is a distributor for the province of Ontario only.



What Canadian retailer wouldn't ship something to Quebec? They are losing money in sales by not doing it, and it's really not that hard to ship to another province, even Quebec. They're just a small town ma and pa shop I'm sure if you called those Perth folks and talked to them they'd send it.

If all falls through and you want to go back to super cedars let me know.

http://www.urbanhearth.ca


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 29, 2013)

WES999 said:


> I have been getting these Starterlogg from Wall mart for $10/box.
> I cut them into small cubes, one box lasts a long time.
> Not as easy to light as a SS works OK if you use a propane torch.
> View attachment 112919



I also use Starterloggs broken into small pieces.  When I find them on sale/seasonal clearance, I get a box.


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 30, 2013)

McKeznak said:


> What Canadian retailer wouldn't ship something to Quebec? They are losing money in sales by not doing it, and it's really not that hard to ship to another province, even Quebec. They're just a small town ma and pa shop I'm sure if you called those Perth folks and talked to them they'd send it.
> 
> If all falls through and you want to go back to super cedars let me know.
> 
> http://www.urbanhearth.ca


 

I already spoke to them and they are a distributor for Super Cedars in Ontario only. They don't sell directly to customers. (that is what I was told....)


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 30, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> I also use Starterloggs broken into small pieces.  When I find them on sale/seasonal clearance, I get a box.


 
I may look for these starterloggs when they come on sale around here...


----------



## McKeznak (Sep 30, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> I already spoke to them and they are a distributor for Super Cedars in Ontario only. They don't sell directly to customers. (that is what I was told....)



Ahh so one would have to buy 'em from Super Cedar and they'll get these folks to send?

I know you can use all kinds of things as starters but if you're stuck or REALLY want them PM me, you can ship em here and I'll ship them to you. 

But you don't know me, so if you're iffy about it that's fine too.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 1, 2013)

McKeznak said:


> Ahh so one would have to buy 'em from Super Cedar and they'll get these folks to send?
> 
> I know you can use all kinds of things as starters but if you're stuck or REALLY want them PM me, you can ship em here and I'll ship them to you.
> 
> *But you don't know me, so if you're iffy about it that's fine too*.


 
But we do know you . . . you're Superman . . . and if you can't trust Superman, who can you trust? By the way Clark, your secret is safe with me.


----------



## McKeznak (Oct 1, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> But we do know you . . . you're Superman . . . and if you can't trust Superman, who can you trust? By the way Clark, your secret is safe with me.



As long as it stays just between us, and it NEVER accidentally gets published on a public message board.


----------



## Swedishchef (Oct 1, 2013)

LOL.

That is nice of you McKeznak but I think I will be able to get through the winter with the firestarters that I have.

Where in NE Ontario do you live? Sudbury way?

PS. I won't tell anyone your true identity.


----------



## McKeznak (Oct 1, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> LOL.
> 
> That is nice of you McKeznak but I think I will be able to get through the winter with the firestarters that I have.
> 
> ...



More east than North, in the Ottawa Valley.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 1, 2013)

Junk mail or a match, Pick one.


----------



## Swedishchef (Oct 1, 2013)

HAha Seasoned Oak.. I do not receive much junk mail anymore. Not enough to light my fires, that's for sure.

The valley is really nice. A friend of mine lives in Hawkesbury. Nice place.

Andrew


----------



## McKeznak (Oct 1, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> HAha Seasoned Oak.. I do not receive much junk mail anymore. Not enough to light my fires, that's for sure.
> 
> The valley is really nice. A friend of mine lives in Hawkesbury. Nice place.
> 
> Andrew



Yup I'm just about 3 hours west of Hawkesbury.

You in the Montreal area?


----------



## Swedishchef (Oct 1, 2013)

I will PM to not jack the thread....


----------



## roddy (Oct 1, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> I will PM to not jack the thread....


small world   I live in Hawkesbury....paper birch bark(white) is the real deal for me.....


----------



## Swedishchef (Oct 1, 2013)

send another PM. LOL


----------



## rideau (Oct 1, 2013)

If you want supercedars, you might call Embers in Perth.  If this spin-off of embers is a distributor, maybe Embers carries the supercedars...and maybe not, since the owners of embers sold embers to the present owners, and looks like the original owners own the distributorship...not sure how friendly the two are now ().of well, may be worth a call. 

I was given a box of the fatwood from Canadian Tire.  It is inferior to both pine cones and white birch bark, by a long shot, in my opinion.  I only used about ten of them all last year.  Have a nearly full box.  Pine cones work well as firestarters, and I imagine pine cones dipped in wax would be really hot burners. 

Supercedars are the best, IMO,  unless you make your own .


----------



## bogydave (Oct 1, 2013)

Don't use super cedars 
I just use birch bark.
One of those super cedars came with the stove, still have it. 
May need to use it someday.


----------



## Applesister (Oct 1, 2013)

I've never used super cedars but I'm curious. I like to make my own. Different kinds of wax and pinecones and cedar shavings (for rabbits and hamsters) from Tractor Supply. I save all the slivers from splitting and I save cutoffs and twigs from my fav woods. 
I use cupcake tins and Gulf canning wax. Its a lot of fun but I dont think of it as a guy thing. Not that guys arent into craft stuff....


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 1, 2013)

bogydave said:


> Don't use super cedars
> I just use birch bark.
> One of those super cedars came with the stove, still have it.
> May need to use it someday.



It will be like the first time you had sex. You will want to kill yourself for not doing it before.


----------



## Swedishchef (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks for the tip Rideau!

Bogy: you Alaskans always have to do things differently eh?   BUt I am sure if I had loads of birch bark I would use it too.

Applesister: guys do crafts! Well, some guys do. I started with my 3 year old. I made sensory bins and we make things for them!!


----------



## Swedishchef (Oct 1, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> It will be like the first time you had sex. You will want to kill yourself for not doing it before.


 
L  O  L


----------



## bogydave (Oct 2, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> It will be like the first time you had sex. You will want to kill yourself for not doing it before.



 May just have to try it next fall when I light the stove .


----------



## kingston73 (Oct 2, 2013)

If you have a Home Depot near you they are selling bags of fat wood sticks for $5.  I've found maybe 3 or 4 sticks will easily get a fire going along with a couple news paper knots.  Any of you do that with the newspaper?


----------



## Swedishchef (Oct 2, 2013)

My first year burning I used paper knots and smaller splits to get a fire going. It sometimes used quite a bit of paper!! lol

Andrew


----------



## McKeznak (Oct 2, 2013)

A little bit of paper in the center and log house style of thin splits is all I've ever used, works well getting the firebox preheated.


----------



## Mr A (Oct 3, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> My first year burning I used paper knots and smaller splits to get a fire going. It sometimes used quite a bit of paper!! lol
> 
> Andrew


Newspaper knots, pffft, can't believe I ever used those myself. They work well enough if that is what you have. Check out my Magic Oak Noodles!


----------



## Swedishchef (Oct 3, 2013)

Sweet chicken! Really nice


----------



## wdenton (Oct 3, 2013)

I use a couple different things.
- Dryer lint and toilet paper tubes (you take your dryer lint and cram it in the toilet paper tube and it only takes a couple to get a log cabin started.
- Pine cones

If I use them both together it works even better and they are both free


----------



## Swedishchef (Oct 3, 2013)

wdenton said:


> I use a couple different things.
> - Dryer lint and toilet paper tubes (you take your dryer lint and cram it in the toilet paper tube and it only takes a couple to get a log cabin started.
> - Pine cones
> 
> If I use them both together it works even better and they are both free


I love the TP tube idea!


----------



## rideau (Oct 3, 2013)

I would not use the TP/lint combination in a cat stove.  Maybe I'm too conservative, since presumably all fumes/chemcials would be burned away by the time the cat is engaged.  But I would not do it.  Just like I would not burn cardboard or cloth in my cat stove.


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Oct 4, 2013)

I tried pine cones dipped in candle wax. OK, but then a member from Texas
put me onto pine cones soaked in kerosene. Just so happens I had a bunch
of Y2K kerosene. Heh! Too old now to use for anything other than cleaning
greasy auto parts- but boy does it enhance pine cones! Easy starting this
way. This has been so successful and reliable a method for me that I'd no
longer even bother trying other methods. But Super Cedars definitely are
awesome! Guess I've got a poor man's form of them. BTW old, sour
kerosene seems to have a *very* long shelf life in this particular application.

May not be a good idea if you have a catalytic wood stove.

BTW let me hasten to add that Kerosene is about the *only* accelerant I would
consider using this way. I know of no other which has all the necessary
properties. Many are quite explosive, like gasoline, etc.- or the flame spread
is too fast, whereas Kerosene is pretty slow.

Think of it this way- you've heard of kerosene lanterns, right? Or oil lanterns,
etc. But not gasoline lanterns, right? There you go...

I've come to think of cones and kero as quite a safe and reliable method.
YMMV...


----------



## Swedishchef (Oct 4, 2013)

Cluttermagnet said:


> I tried pine cones dipped in candle wax. OK, but then a member from Texas
> put me onto pine cones soaked in kerosene. Just so happens I had a bunch
> of Y2K kerosene. Heh! Too old now to use for anything other than cleaning
> greasy auto parts- but boy does it enhance pine cones! Easy starting this
> ...


 
I can certainly agree about that method. I have used pine cones dipped in Kerosene before. Usually for outdoor fires though.

I remember kerosene heaters in the 1980s. Man oh man it made the ceiling yellow!


----------



## Swedishchef (Oct 4, 2013)

I found a place in Canada that can ship them to me: a box of 30 for $36 plus shipping. So approximately $50 for 30 of them...     Gotta keep looking


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 4, 2013)

Cluttermagnet said:


> Think of it this way- you've heard of kerosene lanterns, right? Or oil lanterns,etc. But not gasoline lanterns, right? There you go...


 
Ummm....





But your point is still valid.


----------



## HDRock (Oct 5, 2013)

Next best are. Rutland Safe Lite Fire Starter Squares $13 ,144-Squares


----------



## Swedishchef (Oct 5, 2013)

HDRock said:


> Next best are. Rutland Safe Lite Fire Starter Squares $13 ,144-Squares


 
I tried getting some locally: $20 for a box of 24 or so (I forget the exact number)...


----------



## woodsmaster (Oct 5, 2013)

I use a little cardboard, some splitter trash on top of that and light with torch. I think a tank of propane is $3 and will last a couple seasons if that's all you use it for.


----------



## BillLion (Oct 8, 2013)

I just got an awesome gift -a whole box of Fatwood from L.L. Bean

I've never used this before for a firestarter. Typically I just use newspaper and twigs to get it going.
This will be the first pine I've ever burned in my fireplace insert!

Any experience (good or bad) with Fatwood?


----------



## Swedishchef (Oct 8, 2013)

I have always heard that you gotta be careful with pine. I think it is because it burns quite hot (burning purely pine wood, not using it as a firestarter).


----------



## Applesister (Oct 8, 2013)

Fatwood is from the stumps of conifers. It has concentrated resins in the "sticks". They light well enough but they give off a black smoke. I used to buy them in 30lb boxes from Plow &Hearth catalogue. LL Bean is the next volumn seller. 
I put them on top of newspaper and then pile kindling on top of fatwood sticks(3-4).
But I process 5cords of wood a year from trees harvested from my own woodlot. I have all the kindling Im willing to pick up.
I like the kerosene soaked pine cones idea, it sounds effective. I think Ive seen smudgepots in Plow & Hearth as well.


----------



## BillLion (Oct 8, 2013)

Applesister said:


> Fatwood is from the stumps of conifers. It has concentrated resins in the "sticks". They light well enough but they give off a black smoke. I used to buy them in 30lb boxes from Plow &Hearth catalogue. LL Bean is the next volumn seller.
> I put them on top of newspaper and then pile kindling on top of fatwood sticks(3-4).
> But I process 5cords of wood a year from trees harvested from my own woodlot. I have all the kindling Im willing to pick up.
> I like the kerosene soaked pine cones idea, it sounds effective. I think Ive seen smudgepots in Plow & Hearth as well.



Thanks for the insights on these!


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Oct 13, 2013)

I had forgotten about the old Coleman 'white gas' lanterns. Oops! My bad. Bad example.
But anyway, the flame spread and volatility of gasoline are horrendous, unless you
harness them in an internal combustion engine, etc. Kerosene is a nice, well-behaved
accelerant with slow flame spread, perfect for 'open flame' type situations like lantern
wicks or as fire starters.



MrWhoopee said:


> Ummm....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

